# How ISU's Memorial Stadium Stacks Up (Visually)



## TreeTop

ISU Memorial Stadium






Fargo Dome






Illinois State






Missouri State






Southern Illinois






South Dakota State






UNI Dome






Western Illinois






Youngstown State


----------



## bent20

I'd like our new stadium to be similar to what SIU or Missouri State has.


----------



## FORMER SYCAMORE

Mizz St????? Junk.  YSU has had the best stadium in the MVC until SIU built their new one.  But YSU still might be better.


----------



## Cap'n Cat

I like Memorial Stadium.  Would be great to have something new and on campus.  After that, give me WIU, MSU and the Dome.  SIU looks nice now.  The FargoDome is not a football place.  SDSU needs a MAJOR overhaul.  YSU is getting old....and vacant. 

Wish UNI had an outdoor stadium.


----------



## bent20

What Memorial looked like way back when.

http://www.indiana.edu/~radiotv/wtiu/hometown/images/postcard2.jpg

http://brisray.com/th/pcms03.jpg

http://www.terrehautememories.com/postcard/35b28dfa0.jpg


----------



## bent20

I wasn't that impressed with WIU's stadium. As I've said elsewhere, I really liked the setting (tucked into a hillside with the university on all sides) but the stadium itself needed some work. I've seen bigger high school fields and the locker rooms were like a mile away.


----------



## Bally #50

In 1967, it was the final year of the "horseshoe" configuration, complete with that landmark "first" outdoor astroturf field. I do remember as a freshman, I attended EVERY football game. Also significant, on the kickoff at the beginning of the very first game to be played on ourdoor astroturf against EIU, the kickoff returner made a cut in the end zone and BROKE HIS LEG!


----------



## niklz62

Cap'n Cat said:


> I like Memorial Stadium.  Would be great to have something new and on campus.  After that, give me WIU, MSU and the Dome.  SIU looks nice now.  The FargoDome is not a football place.  SDSU needs a MAJOR overhaul.  YSU is getting old....and vacant.
> 
> Wish UNI had an outdoor stadium.



i was sure glad you had a dome when we played you in '97.  it snowed from the time we left terre haute until the game and there was about a foot of snow on the ground and it was colder than (insert expletive)


----------



## treeman

as far as watching a football game, memorial stadium is not bad at all. it just needs spunk. like visitor side bleachers. or just a new creative design. i can picture a nice brand new stadium on the banks of the wabash over looking the river with grassy hills behind the end zones to make it a stadium type feel. i can also see there being alot more tailgator's if you could tailgate close to the river itself. having the river close by will give our "new" football stadium something that i don't think any other stadium in the area has. A NICE BACKDROP.


----------



## TreeTop

I like every stadium in the MVC more than ours.  I'm sorry, but one set of grandstands does not a stadium make.


----------



## True Blue

I don't care much for our "stadium" but I like the park like setting, easy parking, and open areas to tailgate.


----------



## TreeTop

True Blue said:


> I don't care much for our "stadium" but I like the park like setting, easy parking, and open areas to tailgate.



Tru-dat True Blue.


----------



## Bally #50

It's funny, if you look at the photos or aerial shots, MS looks pretty nice. It's when you are walking up the steps and see holes in the concrete and can see people below you in the concourse, or hit the johns that you realize it is about ready to fall down. (and I suppose we can't forget those horrible lights and the fact that we have stands on ONE side only). Other than that, you gotta LOVE the place. A great setting for tailgating.


----------



## TreeTop

Bally #44 said:


> A great setting for tailgating.



Tru-Dat, Bally #44


----------



## treeman

yes i agree the tailgating atmosphere is perfect (now we just need more tailgator's) i would love to keep the same kind of park atmosphere by the river. now that would make our stadium something special. and hopefully over time they redo the bridge's that go over the wabash. so instead of having the "default" highway looking bridges, we get nice steel bridges and what not...i can see it now.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I would like to see us do something like this:

(seating capacity 15,000)


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Or this...(seating capacity 16,000)


----------



## bent20

That's a fancy press box.

One other thought. When the time comes for a new stadium to be designed, I think it needs an arch much like the one at Memorial now for the sake of tradition and memories. I know the cost will be a big factor, but I really like the idea.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Or this...I really like this concept, with the grass berm all the way around the field, it really makes your seating capacity pretty much unlimited...(seating capacity 18,000 in the seats, I would guess)


----------



## Bally #50

Nice. Kind of a natural bowl. Doesn't the master plan show the football stadium AND the track and field facility one in the same? From a dollar standpoint, that would make some sense but it will detract from the coziness of the football facility. Also, with an aerial map, I just transferred the "footprint" of MS and the grass surrounding it down onto the Wabash site and there is MUCH less room than I had thought. We'll have to keep a close eye on EXACTLY where the build the new track this year. It should give you a clue on whether or not they will be one and the same.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I really think MS is fine, it would be nice if we had some stands in the east endzone, like ISU-Red.  Even though MS is not the most attractive stadium, it is a good place to watch a game and there is plenty of parking and it really is a great place to tailgate.  Honestly, I don't want the stadium to move down to the river.  I like the current location and think the stadium is really pretty good, it could just use a few updates.


----------



## TreeTop

Is there a link to the Master Plan, or to the proposed Track and Field site...or anything like that?


----------



## treeman

from my understanding, they were gonna combine the track and soccer facilities...which makes whole lot more sense. i hope they go that route. putting a track around a college football stadium is in my opinion ridiculous. and takes away a lot of homefield advantage with the fans being far away.


----------



## Bally #50

That would make much more sense. Maybe I didn't look that close at the Master Plan.  I am totally against a track/football combo. MSU has it and it moves the fans quite a distance from the field of play~


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

My freshman year, 1968, was the last year with the horseshoe look. It was almost full for homecoming. I agree, we need a section on the visitor's side, even it it held only a few thousand. It looks terrible now.


----------



## Bally #50

Bally #44 said:


> That would make much more sense. Maybe I didn't look that close at the Master Plan.  I am totally against a track/football combo. MSU has it and it moves the fans quite a distance from the field of play~


My crack research team came up with these facts: The master plan has a seperate football stadium and a track/ soccer field combo. Obviously that is what we would all prefer. The MP has the soccer stadium on the banks of the Wabash and the football stadium immediately east. My gut feeling is that is a conception only and those two might get reversed, but that is conjecture, although I have heard on several occasions people that might know, refer to the football stadium as the Banks of the Wabash stadium. As I said earlier, watch where that brand new track gets built and you likely will have the answer. 



http://www.indstate.edu/strategic_plan/assets/pdf/masterplan.pdf


----------



## TreeTop

Awesome, thanks for the link!


----------



## Sackalot

Memorial isn't all that bad...problem with it is that it feels like a high school football stadium.  That is because it doesn't have seating on all sides or atleast two sides.  it is not yet justified to put seats on both or all sides yet, but that will come.  I am open to just about anything that would increase the atmosphere of the game and that would include seating on the "hill" opposite the stands now.

As for new stadium...they would me missing a really cool opportunity if they don't put the stadium on the water...How cool would it be to have housboats out there to tailgate on?  Sure the Wabash isn't really deep enough for it...but still it would be pretty cool!!!


----------



## Eleven

Old plans had a football stadium east of campus.... 

Everything that I have heard recently has the football stadium and the track/soccer field on the WEST side of US41.  The ultimate goal is to have all sports facilities as close to US41 and east of it as possible.  (Softball, Baseball already there not moving - indoor track within the next 2 years).

-- edit... now seeing that Softball is being looked at to be moved...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Eleven said:


> Old plans had a football stadium east of campus....
> 
> Everything that I have heard recently has the football stadium and the track/soccer field on the WEST side of US41.  The ultimate goal is to have all sports facilities as close to US41 and east of it as possible.  (Softball, Baseball already there not moving - indoor track within the next 2 years).



How old were those plans??

Not familiar with any plans for a FBall stadium on the east side of campus


----------



## TreeTop

Aerial view as supplied by the Master Plan.


----------



## TreeTop

They should use this picture on GoSycamores.com rather than the other pic.


----------



## Bally #50

The original plans had the stadium in an area near where the trike stadium is currently and a bit east of and near Statesman Towers. I think the Ballyhoo would have LOVED that location.


----------



## Sackalot

I was always told that initially a new football stadium would go in the footprint of the old college of Ed and College of Business (Statesman Towers) when they are torn down..but that was abandoned several years ago, I am told.  Also, with the addition of the michael Simmons Activity Center (Trike track), that really isn't possible anymore...

Notice the Old baseball outfield wall in the picture.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sackalot said:


> I was always told that initially a new football stadium would go in the footprint of the old college of Ed and College of Business (Statesman Towers) when they are torn down..but that was abandoned several years ago, I am told.  Also, with the addition of the michael Simmons Activity Center (Trike track), that really isn't possible anymore...
> 
> Notice the Old baseball outfield wall in the picture.



The Debs Home likely threw that idea out of the mix -- have to believe it'd be darn hard to move the museum and foundation from their location...

But that location would be great; as will the west of 41 location; they just need to do the right/best job on the new location


----------



## Bally #50

Quabachi said:


> They should use this picture on GoSycamores.com rather than the other pic.


Or at the VERY least, use a picture with 7,500 in there, not 4,000 that are in the gosyamores.com shot. I agree, I would rather use a good empty picture than a 1/3 full one. As I said this morning, the MP aerial shot LOOKS like a nice stadium.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I know the city owns it, but I would like to see the arch from Memorial Stadium moved to the new stadium, when it's built.  Or a replica, but that's a neat tie-in to some really cool history and tradition...


----------



## niklz62

I do like the arch.  Does anyone have a link to the master plan pic.  my office computer blocks most pics.


----------



## Sackalot

agree with that!!  They could do some really neat things to call the history and importance of MS and include the importance of the Military to the community!!

Of course (jokingly) they could also put a brewery in the stadium and call the history and importance of beer to Terre Haute as well.  Considering that the Terre Haute Brewing Company was one of the largest breweries in the US at one time.  And how great would it be to have a brewery in the stadium!!!!!!:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::imslow::bigsmile:


----------



## Eleven

Sackalot said:


> Of course (jokingly) they could also put a brewery in the stadium and call the history and importance of beer to Terre Haute as well.  Considering that the Terre Haute Brewing Company was one of the largest breweries in the US at one time.  And how great would it be to have a brewery in the stadium!!!!!!:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::imslow::bigsmile:



5th largest brewery in the US before Prohibition.


----------



## Bally #50

Guys, this has been a pretty cool thread, especially with all the pictures of the MVFC stadiums, GA Southern's etc. and some great shots from our own stadium both current and historic. Want to thank you guys that have posted those. If nothing else, it has our juices flowing in regards to a new facility. It likely would only take ONE very wealthy alumni to get the Wabash stadium started, or maybe a consorteum of several. It is not unrealisitic to think that it _could_ happen someday. I heard some interesting names being tossed about on Saturday that could make it happen but I also heard a definite NO on one I had thought might have some interest in doing it. You got to think optimistically.


----------



## TreeTop

Bally #44 said:


> Guys, this has been a pretty cool thread, especially with all the pictures of the MVFC stadiums, GA Southern's etc. and some great shots from our own stadium both current and historic. Want to thank you guys that have posted those.



Also gonna do one for the MVC Basketball Facilities...eventually.  And the nice thing about that is that Hulman Center is a great arena!


----------



## Bally #50

Quabachi said:


> Also gonna do one for the MVC Basketball Facilities...eventually.  And the nice thing about that is that Hulman Center is a great arena!


After checking out the Master Plan this afternoon, I read where the intent is to completely re-skin Hulman Center and add several suites to the interior. If you put an attractive exterior on the building, it would be an awesome factilty because as I have said before, other than Conseco Fieldhouse, HC is the best facility in the state to watch a basketball game~


----------



## TreeTop

Bally #44 said:


> After checking out the Master Plan this afternoon, I read where the intent is to completely re-skin Hulman Center and add several suites to the interior.



I hadn't seen that, that is very cool!


----------



## TreeTop

My whole though process regarding the Master Plan can be summed up below...



ray:


----------



## landrus13

It would be nice to see Hulman Center get a makeover. It looks terrible from the outside. Why does it have windows on the outside?


----------



## TreeTop

Am I the only one that doesn't think Hulman Center looks that bad from the outside?


----------



## Bally #50

You might be. Architectually, it is about as BLAND as it can get. If you get up close, that skin has deteriorated. Some extra lighting would help as well. It is functional and bland or not, it DOESN'T affect the games being played, now does it?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bally #44 said:


> After checking out the Master Plan this afternoon, I read where the intent is to completely re-skin Hulman Center and add several suites to the interior. If you put an attractive exterior on the building, it would be an awesome factilty because as I have said before, other than Conseco Fieldhouse, HC is the best facility in the state to watch a basketball game~



I like Conseco, but I think I like HC better.  Why?  When I'm sitting in the upper reaches of Conseco, I always feel like I'm about to fall out of my seat and splat on the playing floor!!!  I bit too much angle for my tastes.

Of course, I'm a homer for HC.  So many great memories...:bigsmile:


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Quabachi said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't think Hulman Center looks that bad from the outside?



I'm with you.  I've always kinda liked it.  Looks cool, although it looked better when the skin was actually WHITE.  The halfway taupe looking color they've got on it now kinda looks dirty...


----------



## landrus13

Why don't they paint the outside of HC blue?

I always think I am going to fall out of my seat, when I go to a big arena for the first time. It scares me to death, but after I have been sitting there for about 10-15 minutes, I feel better. I felt that way, when I went to my first ISU game when I was like 2 years old. I thought I was going to fall down the steps and die.


----------



## Bally #50

IndyTreeFan said:


> I like Conseco, but I think I like HC better.  Why?  When I'm sitting in the upper reaches of Conseco, I always feel like I'm about to fall out of my seat and splat on the playing floor!!!  I bit too much angle for my tastes.
> 
> Of course, I'm a homer for HC.  So many great memories...:bigsmile:


ITF, probably because I have only been in the upper areas at Conseco only a few times, but I too, am not fond of super-large arenas, but if you HAVE to build one, build it like Conseco. It's the benchmark for the mega-arenas. The lower bowl at HC is the best, especially when it is FULL~


----------



## IndianaState45

I think the plan is to make the upper level of HC an alumni center as well in addition to the reskin and updated facility. An alumni center will help with all kinds of needs on campus and help reengage alums from all over as there is now a designated spot for them to congregate when in town.


----------



## landrus13

I think the seats in the upper level need to replaced also. Our school colors are blue and white, and the seats are orange and yellow. They need to make the upper level seats black or white.


----------



## 4Q_iu

jlandrus23 said:


> It would be nice to see Hulman Center get a makeover. It looks terrible from the outside. Why does it have windows on the outside?



Windows?  I know there are doors.


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> I'm with you.  I've always kinda liked it.  Looks cool, although it looked better when the skin was actually WHITE.  The halfway taupe looking color they've got on it now kinda looks dirty...



Has it been painted??  I'm betting that it's still the same skin, it just looks dirty from 30+ years of dirt.


----------



## landrus13

There are windows on the outside of HC.


----------



## 4Q_iu

jlandrus23 said:


> I think the seats in the upper level need to replaced also. Our school colors are blue and white, and the seats are orange and yellow. They need to make the upper level seats black or white.



Since our school colors ARE blue and white, why add black to the mix?; why not make all of the seats blue?  Or white?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

The Hulman Center will never win an award for exterior architectural design.  However, when you get inside and seated there are very few better places to watch a basketball game.  PERIOD!!


----------



## landrus13

I sat at the very top row that year we beat IU with a buzzer beater from Menser, and that was one of the few times that I have seen HC full.


----------



## Bally #50

4Q_iu said:


> Since our school colors ARE blue and white, why add black to the mix?; why not make all of the seats blue?  Or white?


4Q, agree 100% about the black this time. I think the plan is for grey upper bowl seats, which isn't a school color either, but it will be better than orange, yellow (or black).


----------



## treeman

yeah having black seats would look like crap. and if we got white seats they would just get dingy after a while. so my vote is for gray seats. and to paint the outside of the hulman center would take a lot of money. it wouldn't be worth it. they just need to update the outside maybe make it brick like the near by parking garage. and they need to do something with the upper level seats.


----------



## landrus13

How would painting the outside of the Hulman Center be expensive?


----------



## treeman

how much is a gallon of paint? now times that by a couple thousand. then add what you have to pay the workers. plus it would not improve the looks of it at all. the hulman center is plain. if we paint it, it will still be plain.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

4Q_iu said:


> Has it been painted??  I'm betting that it's still the same skin, it just looks dirty from 30+ years of dirt.



They repainted it 12 or so years ago.  Went from white to the taupe color, probably because the white was so difficult to keep clean.

Let's re-skin it in BRICK!  Turn it into a fieldhouse look!  Kinda like "Conseco West!!!"  OK, the Conseco West comment was a joke, but I wouldn't mind seeing it changed to a brick facade when they do its "major" renovation.

Speaking of renovation, I sure hope when they do that that they don't drop the seating capacity below 10,000.  There's just something psychological about having a 10,000 seat arena.  8,500 just doesn't sound as impressive...heck, there are high school gyms in Indiana that seat that many...


----------



## Bally #50

If the plan is to re-skin the building, then there is your answer. There are "relatively" economical ways to give HC a new look. For instance, the brick exterior of Lucas Oil Stadium ir _really_ "sheets" of brick-look panels that cover a large space and save a ton of money and look great to boot. With the appearance of the campus being an important aspect of the new administration, I kind of think painting HC BLUE would not be in the works. Matching the appearance of the garage across the street makes a lot of sense.


----------



## JamesHat

This is a good reference for other FCS stadiums

UC Davis is nice but a little small.

http://www.championshipsubdivision.com/team-stadiums-directory/


----------



## IndyTreeFan

JamesHat said:


> This is a good reference for other FCS stadiums
> 
> UC Davis is nice but a little small.
> 
> http://www.championshipsubdivision.com/team-stadiums-directory/



I like this concept a lot.  Much like Georgia Southern's, it is almost "built in" to a berm that surrounds the stadium.  That way, you can have (I hope) 15,000 actual seats, and then virtually unlimited seating on the grassy areas in case you have a really, really big crowd, or for those folks who like lawn seats.  This would be ideal for us, I think. 

Nice find!!!


----------



## Bally #50

UC Davis. Wow. Great facility. Would love that here. Not sure how the stadium record crowd is exactly the same as capacity because you could put much more than capacity in there on the grass (?), but it is impressive, nonetheless. It should lower the cost if built that way, I would think. You see that, Ron?


----------



## niklz62

I just hope any new stadium has at least has 25-35 rows.  I like to watch the game from that high so i can see plays develop.  I watched homecoming from the endzone asphalt and although you were close you have very little depth perception.

if not, can i get a spot on top of the press box.


----------



## Bally #50

niklz62 said:


> I just hope any new stadium has at least has 25-35 rows.  I like to watch the game from that high so i can see plays develop.  I watched homecoming from the endzone asphalt and although you were close you have very little depth perception.
> 
> if not, can i get a spot on top of the press box.


Some great thoughts on stadiums here today. Isn't it nice that the AD's office is listening in on here now? Who knows if the Wabash stadium will ever happen......it's an uphill battle, that's for sure-- but it is fun to talk about it, isn't it? Got any RICH friends out there? (I DO, but obvoiusly NOT ME)!


----------



## TJames

*when the bird man was doing his thing at isu*

i would sit at the top row of hulman center with some friends of mine. whatever end that isu was shooting at, that's where we would go. it was great because of bird's great passing ability, you could see plays being set up. some of bird's no-look or behind the head passes had to be seen to be believed.


----------



## Bally #50

Did you click on the wrong post, TJ? Somehow that response escapes me. LOL (as you would say)! Time to go to bed. Good night, John Boy~


----------



## TJames

*people on this thread were talking about memorial stadium AND hulman center*

so i put my two cents in on hulman center too.


----------



## Eleven

4Q_iu said:


> Since our school colors ARE blue and white, why add black to the mix?; why not make all of the seats blue?  Or white?



Sure hope you don't go inside HC anytime soon...  It will drive you CRAZY!

Current Seat Colors:  Blue, Grey, Yellow, Orange


----------



## Eleven

treeman said:


> and to paint the outside of the hulman center would take a lot of money. it wouldn't be worth it. they just need to update the outside maybe make it brick like the near by parking garage. and they need to do something with the upper level seats.



They painted it about 5 (edit: ok, maybe it was longer than that) years ago. It used to be whiter than it is now.
Recent lighting on the outside has really helped as well.
I agree that it should be done in White and Blue.
Primarily White with Blue Insets (if you see a photo, you will understand).


----------



## TH_Sycamore12




----------



## sycamore51

Richmon has the perfect stadium for us. Their new one is awesome and 8,000-10,000 is the right size for ISU.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

sycamore51 said:


> Richmon has the perfect stadium for us. Their new one is awesome and 8,000-10,000 is the right size for ISU.



Is this it? 

http://grfx.cstv.com/schools/rich/graphics/auto/robinsstadium.jpg

More info on the stadium..
http://www.richmondspiders.com/facilities/robins-stadium-facts.html


----------



## Bally #50

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://grfx.cstv.com/schools/rich/graphics/auto/robinsstadium.jpg
> 
> More info on the stadium..
> http://www.richmondspiders.com/facilities/robins-stadium-facts.html


Still like UC Davis' field the best. Richmond has that track stuck in there for one.


----------



## sycamore51

Bally #44 said:


> Still like UC Davis' field the best. Richmond has that track stuck in there for one.


That's what we'll have to have, if one really gets built.  I think it's already been established that it will be a multi sport facility.


----------



## sycamore51

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Is this it?



That's the one.  I think it's perfect for what we need.


----------



## True Blue

I like UC Davis better, but I'll take anything right now.


----------



## Bally #50

As long as it has stands on the OTHER side and bathrooms~


----------



## 4Q_iu

jlandrus23 said:


> There are windows on the outside of HC.



Would you advocate putting windows on the inside of HC?

Don't most building have windows on the outside??


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bally #44 said:


> If the plan is to re-skin the building, then there is your answer. There are "relatively" economical ways to give HC a new look. For instance, the brick exterior of Lucas Oil Stadium ir _really_ "sheets" of brick-look panels that cover a large space and save a ton of money and look great to boot. With the appearance of the campus being an important aspect of the new administration, I kind of think painting HC BLUE would not be in the works. Matching the appearance of the garage across the street makes a lot of sense.



It's NOT a GARAGE ---- It's a Multi-Modal Transportation FACILITY!

When Hulman is re-skinned, it needs to be brick to match the rest of the campus AND add some architectural features similar to the Federal Building (CoB) OR University Hall (CoE) to tie it into the existing architechture.

On a east-side campus architecture side-note:

Raze Rankin and replace with a structure that LOOKS like Tirey and Parsons


----------



## Bally #50

Exactly.


----------



## TreeTop

I have to laugh that everyone loves UC Davis' current stadium, only because there is an artist's rendering of a new stadium on that page too.

So, what would be AWESOME for ISU is considered old and outdated to UC Davis.


----------



## Bally #50

Quabachi said:


> I have to laugh that everyone loves UC Davis' current stadium, only because there is an artist's rendering of a new stadium on that page too.
> 
> So, what would be AWESOME for ISU is considered old and outdated to UC Davis.


ECONOMICS. That type of stadium (the current one, not the new one) not only is it appealing to the eye, the type of construction would be very cost effective. It's the concept of allowing MANY fans to enjoy a picnic type atmosphere in the end zones for a "cheap" price and LOADS of capacity without paying for it (it doesn't cost nearly as much to plant grass on a slope as it does building a stand). My guess is that why many of us like it for those reasons. That stadium likely cost a fraction of what the other featured stadiums did. Less money, appealing looks and flexible capacity, that probably wraps that up~


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bally #44 said:


> ECONOMICS. That type of stadium (the current one, not the new one) not only is it appealing to the eye, the type of construction would be very cost effective. It's the concept of allowing MANY fans to enjoy a picnic type atmosphere in the end zones for a "cheap" price and LOADS of capacity without paying for it (it doesn't cost nearly as much to plant grass on a slope as it does building a stand). My guess is that why many of us like it for those reasons. That stadium likely cost a fraction of what the other featured stadiums did. Less money, appealing looks and flexible capacity, that probably wraps that up~



Yeah, and we could plant _blue_grass on the seating area!!!


----------



## TreeTop

I agree, the current one looks cool.


----------



## Bally #50

Bally #44 said:


> ECONOMICS. That type of stadium (the current one, not the new one) not only is it appealing to the eye, the type of construction would be very cost effective. It's the concept of allowing MANY fans to enjoy a picnic type atmosphere in the end zones for a "cheap" price and LOADS of capacity without paying for it (it doesn't cost nearly as much to plant grass on a slope as it does building a stand). My guess is that why many of us like it for those reasons. That stadium likely cost a fraction of what the other featured stadiums did. Less money, appealing looks and flexible capacity, that probably wraps that up~


......and if you noticed, Georgia Southern's stadium is built in a similar fashion to UC-Davis, only bigger. It's called BANG FOR THE BUCK. Not being an engineer, it may be very expensive to dig a hole, grade it from scratch but it should be cheaper than putting steel, concrete and skins on free-standing stands.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Bally #44 said:


> If the plan is to re-skin the building, then there is your answer. There are "relatively" economical ways to give HC a new look. For instance, the brick exterior of Lucas Oil Stadium ir _really_ "sheets" of brick-look panels that cover a large space and save a ton of money and look great to boot. With the appearance of the campus being an important aspect of the new administration, I kind of think painting HC BLUE would not be in the works. Matching the appearance of the garage across the street makes a lot of sense.



Like the idea of brick-look panels very cost effective and it looks great. In addition, I would like to see a permanent Sycamore Gift Shop added that would have access from the outside, much like the Pacers or Colts Pro Shops.


----------



## Bally #50

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Like the idea of brick-look panels very cost effective and it looks great. In addition, I would like to see a permanent Sycamore Gift Shop added that would have access from the outside, much like the Pacers or Colts Pro Shops.


Damn, we've have enough good ideas on here the past couple of days to write our OWN master plan. RP needs to hire us to design the new stadium and re-design HC. I watched those huge brick panels being installed at the LUC and it was quite impressive. Love the pro-shop idea.


----------



## sycamore51

I just want BEER at the stadium.  I'm going to UofL and USF game saturday, and not excited about the game, or the nice stadium, but excited about having beer in the nice new stadium while watching a game! MUST FIND A WAY TO SERVE BEER!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORMER SYCAMORE

Bally #44 said:


> Guys, this has been a pretty cool thread, especially with all the pictures of the MVFC stadiums, GA Southern's etc. and some great shots from our own stadium both current and historic. Want to thank you guys that have posted those. *If nothing else, it has our juices flowing in regards to a new facility. It likely would only take ONE very wealthy alumni to get the Wabash stadium started, or maybe a consorteum of several. It is not unrealisitic to think that it could happen someday*. I heard some interesting names being tossed about on Saturday that could make it happen but I also heard a definite NO on one I had thought might have some interest in doing it. You got to think optimistically.



When the Colts were looking for a camp destination they looked at ISU.  From what I heard the only thing keeping them back was the stadium being off campus.  So they offered to help build an on campus stadium by donating half its cost.  It was declined and the Colts went to Rose Hulman.  Too bad the administration in place now wasn't in charge then.  We would be already in the new stadium.   And maybe at this point talking about expansion.


----------



## TreeTop

sycamore51 said:


> I just want BEER at the stadium.  I'm going to UofL and USF game saturday, and not excited about the game, or the nice stadium, but excited about having beer in the nice new stadium while watching a game! MUST FIND A WAY TO SERVE BEER!!!!!!!!



You're gonna be smuggling in the beer, right?  I neither condone nor condemn such actions, but I assume that's what you're doing since the NCAA prohibits the sale of alcohol at NCAA sporting events.


----------



## jno2879

when i went to the isu louisville game last year they were selling beer at the game so not sure where u heard it was an ncaa rule.


----------



## Bally #50

Quabachi said:


> You're gonna be smuggling in the beer, right?  I neither condone nor condemn such actions, but I assume that's what you're doing since the NCAA prohibits the sale of alcohol at NCAA sporting events.


They serve beer at Louisville and at other football stadiums. It is NOT an NCAA rule, so I have been told. Most choose not to serve beer on their own. I have been to college basketball games that serve beer as well, most notably the University of Dayton. They could serve beer at Conseco when ISU plays Purdue but Purdue has chosen NOT to allow it, not the NCAA.


----------



## TreeTop

Interesting.


----------



## BankShot

bent20 said:


> What Memorial looked like way back when.
> 
> http://www.indiana.edu/~radiotv/wtiu/hometown/images/postcard2.jpg
> My memory must be getting bad...
> This cards seems to be a skewed rendition of the final product. When the Astro-turf was initially installed (1967), it ran from foul pole to foul pole inside the remaining Memorial Stadium horseshoe, thus leaving a considerable viewing distance between the seats & the field. The current bleacher seating replaced the "horseshoe" and was aligned with the War Memorial Arch, an historical piece that must NEVER be dismantled (per terms of the original city charter).
> 
> The original configuration of Memorial Stadium was one of the largest in professional baseball, with a CF wall extending something like 500' from home plate, thus leaving ample room for a fball field from foul line to foul line! If you'll recall, we even had a practice field BEHIND the temporary bleachers, with the CF wall still intact!


----------



## Bally #50

BankShot said:


> bent20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Memorial looked like way back when.
> 
> http://www.indiana.edu/~radiotv/wtiu/hometown/images/postcard2.jpg
> My memory must be getting bad...
> This cards seems to be a skewed rendition of the final product. When the Astro-turf was initially installed (1967), it ran from foul pole to foul pole inside the remaining Memorial Stadium horseshoe, thus leaving a considerable viewing distance between the seats & the field. The current bleacher seating replaced the "horseshoe" and was aligned with the War Memorial Arch, an historical piece that must NEVER be dismantled (per terms of the original city charter).
> 
> The original configuration of Memorial Stadium was one of the largest in professional baseball, with a CF wall extending something like 500' from home plate, thus leaving ample room for a fball field from foul line to foul line! If you'll recall, we even had a practice field BEHIND the temporary bleachers, with the CF wall still intact!
> 
> 
> 
> That postcard BS is from the 50's or something and obviously before the turf had it's east-west position at the top of the horseshoe. The configuration was god awful, as I am sure you remembered but they justified it because it was going to be just one year. So where have you been hiding, BS?
Click to expand...


----------



## sycamore51

Quabachi said:


> You're gonna be smuggling in the beer, right?  I neither condone nor condemn such actions, but I assume that's what you're doing since the NCAA prohibits the sale of alcohol at NCAA sporting events.



Beer is sold at all Louisville football and basketball games.  The new arena will serve it too, even the hard stuff can be bought, but I think it has too stay in the lounges.  I've been in the Pepsi suite a few times at Freedom Hall, and free beer and food all around.  That's how basketball was meant to be watched!!!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Alcohol and the NCAA...*

The NCAA's current alcohol policy.

Keep in mind that outside of the NCAA, it becomes an issue of venue ownership (university, public, private; location, city, county/parish and state)



Alcohol Advertising
The NCAA is concerned about alcohol abuse linked to athletics events. As a result, the Association strictly limits alcohol advertising during championship events and works to educate student-athletes and fans about the abuses of alcohol.

As with all NCAA policy, this is one determined not by the NCAA national office staff but by leadership from the membership. The NCAA provides its members with resources to assist in educating student-athletes and creating and maintaining an environment that promotes healthy choices about alcohol.

Championship Policy -

The NCAA has for years banned sales and venue advertising of all alcohol at its 88 championships. Host sites are required to cover up any ads for alcoholic drinks. 
The NCAA does not control the regular season in any sport, nor does it run the postseason for the Division I Football Bowl Subdivision. Individual schools and conferences oversee the regular season, including game operations, broadcasting and advertising. The postseason for Division I Football Bowl Subdivision is controlled by the Bowl Championship Series and individual bowl committees. 
Advertising Policy -

The NCAA limits alcohol advertising during telecasts of its championships to no more than 60 seconds per hour during a broadcast, and it prohibits ads for all beverages where the alcoholic content exceeds six percent. Many of the alcohol ads contain language stressing the legal and responsible use of alcohol. 
Pregame and postgame telecasts are not under NCAA control and not subject to NCAA policy. 
In August 2008, the NCAA Executive Committee affirmed the Association's alcohol policy, including for advertising, describing it as very conservative and appropriate. Moreover, there have not been any proposals from the NCAA membership to change the Association's alcohol advertising policy. 
From: https://www.ncaa.org/wps/portal/ncaahome?WCM_GLOBAL_CONTEXT=/ncaa/ncaa/media+and+events/press+room/current+issues/basketball+resource+page#alcohol


----------



## FORMER SYCAMORE

That’s about advertising.  Sale of alcohol is up to each individual school.  If Indiana State wanted to sell beer at games they could...and I am sure Deever would be all over that.


----------



## Eleven

FORMER SYCAMORE said:


> That’s about advertising.  Sale of alcohol is up to each individual school.  If Indiana State wanted to sell beer at games they could...and I am sure Deever would be all over that.



I was told (by a pretty solid source that works for the university) that Dever had a tent within the last 2 years at Memorial Stadium... and that they sold beer to the public.  Now, I never saw this tent - it was on the hill side of the stadium, and I assume that everyone thought it was a private tent.  I also don't know if the beer had to stay on the North side of the field or what.

They apparently quit doing it because of a lack of business.
Considering the NCAA rules on advertisement, I can see how it would be difficult to "advertise" the fact that you sold beer..


----------



## 4Q_iu

FORMER SYCAMORE said:


> That’s about advertising.  Sale of alcohol is up to each individual school.  If Indiana State wanted to sell beer at games they could...and I am sure Deever would be all over that.



It's also about SALES...  so, while the state of Indiana, (and Vigo County and the City of Terre Haute could ALLOW sales of alcohol during the NCAA Cross-Country National Meet.  The NCAA FORBIDS IT.


Championship Policy -

*The NCAA has for years banned sales *and venue advertising of all alcohol at its 88 championships. Host sites are required to cover up any ads for alcoholic drinks.

The NCAA does not control the regular season in any sport, nor does it run the postseason for the Division I Football Bowl Subdivision. Individual schools and conferences oversee the regular season, including game operations, broadcasting and advertising. The postseason for Division I Football Bowl Subdivision is controlled by the Bowl Championship Series and individual bowl committees.


----------



## Eleven

4Q_iu said:


> The NCAA FORBIDS IT.


Not all sales...  You didn't hightlight all of it...



> *Championship Policy* -
> 
> *The NCAA has for years banned sales and venue advertising of all alcohol at its 88 championships.* Host sites are required to cover up any ads for alcoholic drinks.
> 
> *The NCAA does not control the regular season in any sport, nor does it run the postseason for the Division I Football Bowl Subdivision. Individual schools and conferences oversee the regular season, including game operations, broadcasting and advertising.* The postseason for Division I Football Bowl Subdivision is controlled by the Bowl Championship Series and individual bowl committees.


----------



## BankShot

Bally #44 said:


> BankShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That postcard BS is from the 50's or something and obviously before the turf had it's east-west position at the top of the horseshoe. The configuration was god awful, as I am sure you remembered but they justified it because it was going to be just one year. So where have you been hiding, BS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been traveling the 4 corners of America as a Landstar Express America expediter...periodically browse the forum(s) to see what's cooking. I'm amazed at the work of Miles & Co. and am looking foward to ISU hoop. :sycamores:
Click to expand...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Eleven said:


> Not all sales...  You didn't hightlight all of it...



My mistake for expecting people to READ the posts.


----------



## Eleven

4Q_iu said:


> My mistake for expecting people to READ the posts.



Didn't understand why you highlighted this specific line, when the entire discussion (and "former sycamore's" reply and arguement) was about having alcohol in Memorial Stadium and Hulman Center?  When was the last time we hosted an NCAA Championship event in either venue?  Context...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Eleven said:


> Didn't understand why you highlighted this specific line, when the entire discussion (and "former sycamore's" reply and arguement) was about having alcohol in Memorial Stadium and Hulman Center?  When was the last time we hosted an NCAA Championship event in either venue?  Context...



The discussion was degenerating into whether or not universities can (or can not) serve alcohol.

Rather than chase one another around on this board; I pulled the NCAA's alcohol policy (WRT sales AND advertising).

So, the NCAA CAN and DOES PROHIBIT alcohol sales at/during NCAA Championship venues.

The NCAA cannot and does not prohibit alcohol sales during the regular season.  

During the regular season, any alcohol sales will need to comply with (depending on the venue) any/all University/College, City, County, State regulations and policies.

It's not just a factor of the school.


----------



## treeman

i'm favor for beer sales. there will be alot more sales, maybe bring more people into the stadium.


----------



## dmillington

*Also a Way to get people to the games. . . .*

The Madison Mallards are a College Summer League team (similar to the Rex) and have one of the most successful attendance ratings in leagues of its kind.  Here is a link to how they do it (and mainly focuses around alcohol sales).

http://www.mallardsbaseball.com/duck-blind.html

The idea is that it is a party in right field and you pay a flat rate to eat and drink whatever you want. Prices range from $21-26 for Pepsi(brothers work there so gotta show them love) or soda or pop whatever you call it and unlimited food. And $26-31 for Beer and food.

For ISU football this would be amazing over on the hill to be in the ears of the other team the whole game. ISU basketball could do this at one end of the court (preferably the end the opposing team will be shooting in the second half). And baseball can replicate what the Mallards already do for ISU baseball and for the Rex. 

FYI: The Mallards average around 6,000 fans, comparable to the middle tier of Triple A teams. I think it would be a huge improvement in attendance for all three major sports.


----------



## nwi stater

I know this won't go over buttttttttttt,,The last thing I want to hear or see is someone who is zipped upped, yelling and cursing through out a game! Especially if there is some young kids around. Just hand out the ole TP again!!!!!


----------



## Bally #50

Sat in a jam-packed section at homecoming with a bunch of liquored up people (including myself) and didn't hear one swear word all afternoon. Not everybody yells and curses and is an obnoxious sports "fan".


----------



## niklz62

Bally #44 said:


> Sat in a jam-packed section at homecoming with a bunch of liquored up people (including myself) and didn't hear one swear word all afternoon. Not everybody yells and curses and is an obnoxious sports "fan".



i hadnt been drinking at all and if you would have been sitting near me you would have heard a lot of them.


----------



## Sackalot

The NCAA regulations/rules about alcohol advertising are the most ridiculous thing that I have ever read or seen in my life.  Talk about hypocricy!!!!!   The NCAA and subsiquently the supporting schools are not "advertising" alcohol and the venue has to cover up the bill boards, signs, etc.???  But the networks that pay millions upon millions to the NCAA and subsiquently the schools to broadcast those championships, take millions upon millions from alcohol companies to advertise during the championships.....

So the NCAA, eventually makes money from advertising alcohol......pretty ridiculous!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Here is another angle. There has been a lot in the news lately about binge drinking on college campuses and how out of hand it has become. College presidents have stated that they are cracking down on alcohol and greek organizations have said that drinking will not be permitted, so would it be sending the wrong message to be offering alcohol at their athletic events?


----------



## KAPat1865

I think schools and venues that aren't serving alcohol are just plain missing out on revenue. If i were the AD at a school I would want alcohol to be sold just from a financial standpoint. If it became a problem then get rid of it but I don't really see anything wrong with it. 

I understand the rules at some campuses such as ISU where the school has a policy and owns the building or what not. But im sure there are plenty of schools out there that don't own their building and have alcohol at games. IPFW is a example of that.


----------



## Bally #50

What mystifies me is as soon as we even _mention_ alcohol around here, we immediately talk about yelling and swearing and all this debauchery, as I have described it as before. With the exception of my four years as an undergrad, and a couple of years after that, I have NEVER once been angry or embarrassed about the behavior of students, alumni, or regular fans at Memorial Stadium. Well once.... At the Quincy loss last season, I was very disappointed in our fans who started acting stupid around the Quincy player's families and that was driven by alcohol, but that's about it. Whoever is doing all this complaining needs to come down to the 45 yard line on the west side because that is almost always where I sit and people act fine down there. 

People will act loud and abrasive at ANY sporting event NO MATTER WHERE IT IS! To single our stadium out for drunken behavior is just exaggerating the situation, in my opinion. This is the same stance I took on the Walk. There are ALWAYS people who get out of control but look at the percentage that do. It is small compared to the total numbers.


----------



## niklz62

the worst behavior i see at sporting events, drunk or sober, are parents at jfl games.


----------



## Sackalot

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Here is another angle. There has been a lot in the news lately about binge drinking on college campuses and how out of hand it has become. College presidents have stated that they are cracking down on alcohol and greek organizations have said that drinking will not be permitted, so would it be sending the wrong message to be offering alcohol at their athletic events?



Somewhat true...especially at Purdue this year.  However, there is a very significant difference between prohibition and responsible alcohol education.  Dozens of studies have shown that responsible alcohol education is far more successful in changing the actions and behaviors of college students.   Besides the studies out there, all you have to do is look at how well prohibition went in the 30's??  Not so well, that is why it was repealed.  And that is why it doesn't work on College campuses and at sporting events.

Yes, many colleges have made rash decisions to go "alcohol free" but just like Purdue, they have turned on that decision and allowed it all back.  Purdue was only alcohol free for 20 days (if the memo I just read is right that I receveid from the Greek Affairs office at Purdue).   And over 200 college presidents signed on to an open letter to Congress 18 months ago (including Dr. Bradley, I thought) requesting to lower the drinking age to 18 or at least start a dialogue about lowering the age.  They signed on to this open letter because they all feel that if the drinking age were lowered to the appropriate age of 18 vs. 21, that the opportunity for responsible education from the moment they entered college and the dismissal of the "forbidden fruit" concept which is currently on every residential college campus would significantly lower the binge drinking and the problems.  It is pretty simple, the majority of kids out there that would learn how to drink responsibly from their parents would far outweigh the problematic kids that are going to be drunks anyway.  Besides, and I am sure most on this site can attest to this statement, "when you are under 21 you want to drink all the time, because you can't get it easily, when you do get it you drink it as fast as you can and you get drunk, sometimes far too drunk.  But when you turn 21 (usually about 6 months after going to the bars every day) the rose colored glasses are off, it isn't a big deal anymore."  That is because of the prohibition.  You want what you can't have and it becomes a game to get drunk...in my experience most college age kids that are under 21 drink to get drunk because it isn't readily available.  But how many seniors do you see out there that are 22-23 years old that can walk into any bar or any store and buy all the alcohol they want, actually stating, "I am getting as drunk as I can get right now!"  Far, far fewer!!  

You can argue it is because they are more mature...BS in my opinion.  It is because they have the experience and the responsibility that is gained from that respnosibility.  

I will never buy into a concept that prohibition leads to anything but more problems in terms of alcohol.


----------



## treeman

i am all for lowering the drinking age to 18 (probably because i'm under 21). and it makes a whole lot more sense to have 18 the legal age, as far as college is concerned. the only problem i can see with dropping the legal limit is high school seniors buying for younger highschoolers.


----------



## 4Q_iu

As long as a drinking age exists, there will be mythology, mystery, cachet in drinking before.

Set it at 18 and 15 YOs will be drinking, set it at 16 and it'll be the 13YOs.

Abolish it completely.


----------



## niklz62

4Q_iu said:


> As long as a drinking age exists, there will be mythology, mystery, cachet in drinking before.
> 
> Set it at 18 and 15 YOs will be drinking, set it at 16 and it'll be the 13YOs.
> 
> Abolish it completely.



its set at 21 now and 15yo and 13yo drink.

lets get that stadium built.


----------



## WOZ

I agree. Large grassy hills in the back of each endzone would give a stadium/bowl feeling.
These should include landscaping that would spell out ISU.
Seating along each sideline would complete the bowl feeling.
A capacity of 15,000 - 18,000 would be sufficient
In addition, we need to include the riverfront as an attraction.  
Finally, please........no running track around the field.  Make it exclusive to football.


----------



## Revolution

4Q_iu said:


> Abolish it completely.



:jawdrop:    :evileye: :verysad: :naughty: :krazy: :beat:


----------



## 4Q_iu

Revolution said:


> :jawdrop:    :evileye: :verysad: :naughty: :krazy: :beat:



Yep, get rid of it.

Do we ban children from sugar?  butter?  lard?  red meat?

Make a substance or topic forbidden and MAN will kids want to have some of it.

It's the same mindset that believes in banning/burning books.

Pinkard and Bowden did a great song years ago called Please Censor Us.
(In response to Tipper Gore's drive for Warning Labels on music she found objectionable.)


----------



## Revolution

4Q_iu said:


> Yep, get rid of it.
> 
> Do we ban children from sugar?  butter?  lard?  red meat?
> 
> Make a substance or topic forbidden and MAN will kids want to have some of it.
> 
> It's the same mindset that believes in banning/burning books.
> 
> Pinkard and Bowden did a great song years ago called Please Censor Us.
> (In response to Tipper Gore's drive for Warning Labels on music she found objectionable.)



Whoa!  Read your initial post wrong!  Thought you meant ban alcohol!  I'm with you on the drinking age!  It'll never happen, though.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> its set at 21 now and 15yo and 13yo drink.
> 
> *lets get that stadium built*.



Amen, brother!!!  :wordyo:

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Sackalot

I just want to say again...I think that Memorial is a fine situation for now.  Until we can consistently fill that place, I don't see any reason to put the cart in front of the horse.

I do want ISU to get a new stadium, but...I think it only makes sense to continue to improve MS.  Besides, eventually it only makes sense that North and South would come to use it as their home stadium and then ISU builds a breand new stadium by the river...and they have to include the river as a part of it.  Damnit!!  I want to show up and party on a boat!!!!  lol


----------



## IndyTreeFan

OK, dreaming here, but another really nice example.  Looking at the second photo (the one at night), you can see why a stadium like this could work at an FCS school - they use it for things other than sports - like a concert!  Now, I don't know that the Wabash Valley could really make a 25,000 seat stadium (yes, that's the capacity of this stadium) cost effective, but if we were as good as the Griz generally are, it's possible.  Particularly when everyone else in Indiana stinks!!!

Also, gotta love the riverfront location - much like ours will be...someday...


----------



## sycamore51

IndyTreeFan said:


> OK, dreaming here, but another really nice example.  Looking at the second photo (the one at night), you can see why a stadium like this could work at an FCS school - they use it for things other than sports - like a concert!  Now, I don't know that the Wabash Valley could really make a 25,000 seat stadium (yes, that's the capacity of this stadium) cost effective, but if we were as good as the Griz generally are, it's possible.  Particularly when everyone else in Indiana stinks!!!
> 
> Also, gotta love the riverfront location - much like ours will be...someday...



The only thing is that Montana is the lead horse in a two horse town.  We are just too close to a butt load of colleges.  Within a 3 hour drive of ISU there are at least 6 or 7 other D1 football playing schools football schools.


----------



## nwi stater

I still ike to see a dome stadium, uni-nds-und. This way it can be used year round for all kinds of events.

*MARCH ON BROTHERS!!!!*


----------



## 4Q_iu

nwi stater said:


> I still ike to see a dome stadium, uni-nds-und. This way it can be used year round for all kinds of events.
> 
> *MARCH ON BROTHERS!!!!*



What would it host in the off-season that the Hulman Center can't do, won't do or doesn't do?


----------



## treeman

football should never be played in a dome. ISU would never build a dome especially if they are building next to the river. and lets say ISU does build a dome, we don't have the money like the colts do to build a beautiful arena from the outside in. are dome would be an eyesore, compared to a brand new brick stadium that should be built.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

sycamore51 said:


> The only thing is that Montana is the lead horse in a two horse town.  We are just too close to a butt load of colleges.  Within a 3 hour drive of ISU there are at least 6 or 7 other D1 football playing schools football schools.



You are right, but hopefully, with a consistently winning program, we could fill a stadium of 15,000 on a regular basis.  And the fact that the Grizzlies started with a smaller place and ended up with that beautiful place is a testament to building with expansion in mind!!!  Remember, their stadium only seats 25,000.  But your point is well taken...

I hope when we finally build this place that we are smart enough to use it for "quality of life" things like big name concerts!  Just think what concerts could perform there during the summer if they could attract 20,000 or so concertgoers.  Just some food for thought.


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

Finally got to read a lot of these threads, very intersting. As for Hulman Center, originally, it was going to have a bowl shape with a capacity of over 12,000. To do so, they proposed closing the street on the west side of the structure. The city balked at the idea. Remember, when I started college in 1968, Leland Larrison was mayor and once asked why the city should clean the snow through the campus since people who were not from Terre Haute would be driving on the streets! Anyway, because of the problem of not being able to close the street, and maybe because of money, a scaled-down version was build to fit within the boundary of the streets. There might have been a photo of the original proposed structure in the 1971 or 72 Sycamore Yearbook.


----------



## -Z-

WIU's is by far the worse in the midwest. Very much like a HS field. In fact, some high school in Indy, Louisville and St. Louis have nicer stadiums. Below is Carmel H.S. stadium north of Indy. Never been there but have been told it is very nice, complete with lockerroom and fieldturf. And there's stands on both sides.


----------



## nwi stater

Baseball


----------

